# Need help choosing a new sub amp



## tc3k101 (Mar 13, 2008)

well after reading my Dayton HPSA1000-R 1000W amp does around 1/2 of rated power i really want to up my power. my buddy told me about a behringer ep2200? as for a budget id like it to be generally cheap. i want real world power too, im going to be posting my dayton up for sale so hopefully it will sell. i wont be buying anything yet till it sells so im just keeping my options open. right now i have around $300 hopefully the dayton amp sells and ups my budget to around 500.

it will be powering a tc 3000 neo in 4.3ft^[email protected] thanks in advance. im a noob to all this so bare with me


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Behringer EP2500 would be a good choice.
Do a msn live cashback search and get 5%-30% off from an online store that is a participant in the MSN Live C.B. and carries the amp. Less than $300 then.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That would be the EP2500. A very popular amp for sub duty. It can be had for $300 if you search around.


----------



## tc3k101 (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks anything else that would fit my budget? sub is d2 btw


----------



## tc3k101 (Mar 13, 2008)

also is it rated correctly?


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

The EP2500 will put out a real 1700W into 4 ohm bridged. That's about as good as your going to get without stepping up to a bigger more expensive amp and also possibly upgrading your AC line.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have the EP2500 and I am soo glad I got it. It is the best for the money so take everyones advice and you will be happy.:yay:


----------



## tc3k101 (Mar 13, 2008)

tcarcio said:


> I have the EP2500 and I am soo glad I got it. It is the best for the money so take everyones advice and you will be happy.:yay:


yeah im going to get it just idk when


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

where have you read the Dayton not producing the power it claims?


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Jaybo said:


> where have you read the Dayton not producing the power it claims?


Im guessing here....
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=13714349#post13714349


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I tried a few different amps and decided on the Crown XLS. Here is the thread chronicling my amp search. 

Matt


----------



## adio (May 27, 2009)

the ep2500 doesn't have a subsonic or highpass filter, right? what would one need in addition to the amp itself? i read that a ED eq.2 works and maybe a few other things. help?


----------



## adio (May 27, 2009)

still lookin for an answer almost 2 years later..........


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Just got the Behringer EP4000 and using it to drive two subs. As far as I've heard its RMS power is what they advertise it as. Peak power I think is exaggerated. I had to swap the fan out for a quieter one and it still runs just barely warm to the touch. I am using it with the balanced miniDSP and all is hooked up to my UMC-1's balanced sub out. I'm very pleased despite some problems with the miniDSP's software's meters not working which I expect they will fix.


----------

